# How is this for a wildlife action shots?



## OffShoreMedic (Dec 1, 2005)

This is a whale shark that came to visit us here on the oil rig last weekend. He was around 30 ft. long. He stayed around the rig for about 3 days then departed for parts unknown. I love this job!!


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Dec 1, 2005)

Great capture.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 1, 2005)

Sign me up!  

Great pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## Nick W (Dec 1, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 1, 2005)

Now that boys will test your drag!!  

ML


----------



## southernclay (Dec 1, 2005)

I would've poped a cricket on a cane pole   Awesome pics, stay safe out there.


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 1, 2005)

I assume that was a Zebco 33 with 6# line also....  



Cool pix!


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Dec 1, 2005)

Actually it was a Zebco Rhino, the one with metal gears.....and 4# line..................


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for postin`. Great pics!


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool pics...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 2, 2005)

Great pictures. Very cool.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 2, 2005)

Great pics..thanks for sharing.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 2, 2005)

Great picture! now pump some more oil out of there and drive that gas price down!


----------



## Lthomas (Dec 2, 2005)

Do you realy want me to be a critic?
Great pics. 
However they are lacking when it comes to emphasizing the size of the critter. You should have pushed someone over so we would have a better understanding of just how big that fish is.


----------



## horsecreek (Dec 2, 2005)

Why use a zebco?? just hand line him in....


----------



## papagil (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## LJay (Dec 2, 2005)

good pictures.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Thats just cool. 
That is one my goals in life, to see a whale shark, an eagle or a manta ray in the wild. Better yet, swim with'em!!
Nice pics!!
I need a trip to the Gulf!!


----------



## cowboyron (Dec 2, 2005)

Bowfishing Anybody ??


----------

